# C:\WINDOWS\hinhem.scr



## c1an6 (Sep 11, 2007)

pls help me my files in the usb , i think got virus because it is creating a new folder which i dont created called nahtquangclan or somenthing and i cannot erased it and when i started my ym it is auto saying in my stat with : C:\WINDOWS\hinhem.scr , i dunno what to do i think i got a virus in my isb and my ym , what shall i do ,pls reply asp!


----------

